# what too feed shrimp???



## troutonafly (Jul 5, 2010)

hi i have a bunch of cherry shrimp.they have eaten all the alge in my tank,i feed them spirulina flakes but what else can i feed them.thanks


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I also feed them Algae waffer, almond leafs, zucchini


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I use algae wafers & flakes & sometimes a small piece of zucchini


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

I use pellets, it's called "shrimp cuisine" makes the colour bolder


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Mykiss (Pat) is a sponsor here Canadian Aquatics, he carries shakira shrimp balls. I feed mine that, the shrimp cuisine (Hikari makes it) and algea waffers. When i remember they get zuccini.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

there is a stuff that they use for salt water fishes i used it when i had my shrimp realy made the cherry shrimp verry red but i cannot remember the name think it cyclopseprine or something like that


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Also lettuce, spinach, carrots


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

shirakura...haha..or the hikari shrimp/crab meal...well and fish food..sometimes blanched veg....vary the types of food..good for the shrimps


----------



## RoryM (Apr 25, 2010)

I have mine on a 3 day cycle, two days grazing algae from moss and driftwood then third day I throw in a few pellets of crab cuisine. I break these small pellets into two so the shrimp are able to take off with them so the assassin snails dont bully their way in. Must be getting enough protien as my females are berried only a day or two RIGHT after giving birth to babies.


----------



## KevinPR (Aug 6, 2010)

Algae wafers is what I fed mine.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> there is a stuff that they use for salt water fishes i used it when i had my shrimp realy made the cherry shrimp verry red but i cannot remember the name think it cyclopseprine or something like that


Cyclop-eeze


----------

